# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Cystenieren

## Bengel

Hallo, sinds 2 maanden weet ik dat ik cystenieren heb. Bij een echo naar galstenen (die ik helaas ook heb en met erg veel pijn) kwam dit naar voren. Mijn linkernier is zo'n 20 cm groot door de cystes en mijn rechternier is nog wel te zien op de ET-scan die ik daarna kreeg, maar daar zitten ook al cystes op zo groot als de nier zelf. De nefroloog zegt dat het niet de vraag is "of mijn nieren het gaan opgeven" maar "wanneer ze het gaan opgeven". Hier ben ik enorm van geschrokken. 
Zijn er mensen die bekend zijn met cystenieren? Weet iemand waar ik rekening mee moet houden over hoelang de nieren dit volhouden? Weet iemand wat de criteria zijn voor een donornier? 2 zusjes en een broer willen met liefde een nier afstaan, maar ik weet niet of dat zomaar kan. Deze vragen heb ik ook gesteld aan de nefroloog, maar zij is hier erg terughoudend in omdat nog maar net bekend is dat ik ze heb dus kan ze niet zeggen hoe snel mijn nieren ermee ophouden.

----------

